# Blazer express times ...for Peta



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

Peta,
As you seem to be the only one on here that has experienced print times with the blazer express, I cannot even come close to the times that you claim.
You said print 720 HS and 1440 underbase (2 passes total) is about 1:50-1:58.
On our second machine, (second express), we are at 3:42 seconds for a 1 pass, 
Cartoon 720HS. If we do 2 color passes (which is neccesary becasue 1 pass just doesnt do, no underbase, just 2 straight passes) 720 HS we are at 5:48. 
Keep in mind we dont even have white ink in this machine yet. Just colors.

If ANYONE can tell us what is wrong we would greatly appreciate it. But as of now these times are what they are. 
1 pass should NOT take well over 3 minutes. 2 color passes should NOT take well over 5 minutes. 
Also if we do it in non-HS mode we at about 8 minutes for a 2 pass color only 720 cartoon mode.

So basically if you run the numbers at 6 minutes a shirt for color only (no white ink at all) add maybe another 1 minute to unload the shirt and load another, then you talking 8 shirts an hour. This is for a left chest design with a dimension 3"x5".

If anyone can dispute these numbers , leave a phone number so I can call you and i can verify our settings with yours.

Thanks again.
you can also call me collect if you need to!


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

does it matter what rip your using?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow that is super slow for any printer, unless you are doing uni-directional instead of bi-directional.
Even our Kiosk that is based on the Epson 2200, is much faster than that doing a 3x5.

The times you posted look about right for an image that is about 10x8.

Is there any other minor settings that you possibly have checked or not checked ?


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

If Im correct, unidirectional is regualr print mode, and HS(high speed) in bi-directional.
So yes, Im doing bi-directional. If i go regular mode, then its adds about 2 minutes.

As far as the rip, im pretty sure it rips it before it goes to the printer. (It spools and is in a holding pattern until i right click on it and hit print).
When we started with the tjet3, it printed ALOT faster. when it worked (which was far and few between with our luck) I printed 3 passes full color, 12X12 design in under 3 minutes. It pulled it right in, printed, spit it right back out and pulled it back in for the second pass...and so on.

The problem Im having with the express is lag time. From when I first hit the green print, it doesnt lay 1 drop of ink on the shirt for 1:30 seconds, then it starts printing. When it kicks out the shirt after the first pass, it is in some sort of holding pattern (as the shirt is ejected) and sits there for almost another 40 seconds before it pulls it in fr the second pass.

This is what im looking to fix. The lag time.



any other suggestions?


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

So when its actually printing the speed is ok? I have to say a 1:30min lag time is terrible! What does the RIP say during that time, does it say it is still ripping the artwork or queing the artwork up?

I'd be so p*ssed off if I had to wait 1:30 for the printer to actuallly start printing.

Lag would be a USB problem, Ripping problem, mainboard issue and I'm sure possibly other stuff. I'd say the RIP would be the first issue, try and find an option that allows it the RIP AND PRINT at the same time.


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

Print speed is ok. Out of the 5:48 of total time, the actual print time (time print head is going over the tee) is less than 1:30 for both passes.
I really dont think its the rip or the usb , or even the computer. (Fast artist rip, brand new computer with 2 gig of ram, and gold tipped usb)
The reason i have ruled all of them out is because I used the same rip, comp, and cable for a tjet3 we had previously. Never a problem with speed at all. 

Thats why im looking for someone who actually has a blazer express, and runs it without these problems. That way i can try and verify our setting against theres to see if we are doing something wrong? I hope thats the case. Otherwise 8 shirts an hour for a left chest design, with no white just wont do for us.

Secondly, has anyone bought and recieved a pretreat express? I was wondering what they thought of that machine?


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi!

I´m sorry for the late answer but I´ve been putting a Blazer PRO together.
I have to do our test once more to check the time, but I did not recall a pause or delaytime over a minute.

Our bigformat printers from Roland and Encad/Kodak have the possibility to set "dry-time" between prints, and that can cause delay if not set to 0.
Anyone know if this an option on epson-printers also?

I´ll get back on this case.

Regarding the Autotreater I´m also curious because we have ordered an PRO-version in January and haven´t received it yet.

//Peter, uniprint.se


----------



## printerguy (Dec 26, 2006)

TSW2005 said:


> Print speed is ok. Out of the 5:48 of total time, the actual print time (time print head is going over the tee) is less than 1:30 for both passes.
> I really dont think its the rip or the usb , or even the computer. (Fast artist rip, brand new computer with 2 gig of ram, and gold tipped usb)
> The reason i have ruled all of them out is because I used the same rip, comp, and cable for a tjet3 we had previously. Never a problem with speed at all.


The Blazer Express comes with its own FastArtist/FastRip version. You posted that you're still using the FastArtist/FastRip from the T-Jet3. That may be your problem - you may not be using the correct software. I suggest you uninstall the T-Jet3 version and put in the one that comes with the Blazer Express. I have not heard of any lag problems from other users of the Blazers and I have not seen any lag at any trade show where the Blazers were demonstrated.


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

TSW2005 said:


> I really dont think its the rip or the usb , or even the computer. (Fast artist rip, brand new computer with 2 gig of ram, and gold tipped usb)


Do you run any other programs while the RIP and FastArtist is on? Also, you can go into FastRIP and allocate the full memory usage to just that program. That will make it spool jobs about 4 times faster than before (in my own experience).

I have a dual core AMD Athlon 64+, 3GB of ram. I also have my Tjet3 not directly plugged into my computer through USB and it starts jobs in seconds when I print to FastRIP. I feel that the times you are getting have to be computer/user error somewhere. Some setting in either FastRIP or FastArtist must not be right and it's either wasting memory on a non-priority task or not allocating the full processing power of the computer.

I would look into that in the FastRIP settings. I think it's under Archiving or "Allocation" for the memory.

Don't plan on using the computer for ANYTHING else once you do this, as it literally just takes all memory and processing power straight to FastRIP to make the jobs spool and start printing much faster.

Good luck!


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

Well i have to look into the different versions for the express and the tje3. According to support they are the same versions, they have done nothing to update or change. As a matter of fact, the versions they sent me with the machine are the same version numbers as I had. I noticed this right off the bat, and was one of my first questions.
They did explain that You do have to make sure that the correct drivers are installed (theres a different driver for 32 bit oper sys, and 64 bit oper system for Vista). I went through all that and they are. 
Peta, good luck with your Pro. Unfortunately they are not the same machines as the print differently on the shirts. 1 Glides the print head over the shirt (Pro) and the Express moves the tee under the printhead. To me that seem to makes a big difference, as its not really print time thats in question but loading, waiting and unloading lag time that im having issues with. 
As far as the computer. No other programs running at all. I dont even have that computer with internet access. Its a dedicated Pent 4 3GH with 2 gig of ram. 
Nothing else running at all. I even checked in the task manager, and made sure the processer was not pegged, or the memory was not pegged. Both are within 20% usage max.

Unfotunately i dont have a digital video camera, and might pick one up today. I will try and take a video so others can see my issues.
Is it hard to post to UTUBE?

Once again, I appreciate all the input, as it makes sure that I am not missing 1 simple step that would end my problems.


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

TSW2005 I just got my express late Friday, had something like what you were having. Ended up being my page size. Not at the office yet but the support guys at us screen were able to get me straightened out right quick.


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

page size i was told to use was 30x17. It did not fix our problem.

Can you verify some times for printing 2 passes, of anything?

Thanks


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

TSW2005; will do as soon as I get some things out of the office and some prints done myself. Bleh monday morning


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

I have the T-jet Jumbo2 and I am getting six shirts at about 7mins (dark shirts) so white underbase and one color pass. If you have any questions I might be able to help you even though I don't have the blazer. my info is on the website.


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

JM,
Thanks for the times. I am in contact with someone who uses a blazer pro and its a different setup so hard to compare. The Jumbo is also a bit different so thats hard to compare as well.
Its good to hear another local guy is happy with his machine.
(Im about 30 minutes from you, north).

Do you keep white ink in your machine, and how often do you print white ink?


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

All most all my jobs are on dark shirts so everyday.Yes I keep the white in machine. I do a lot of large runs on the T-jet last week we did 350 shirt all dark. If you need anything let me know sorry I couldn't help


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

OK, justs got a video. (not top quality, but viewable).
Its about 7 minutes. But ive tried to upload it to youtube, and it only shows up as 1:29 video? im uploading it again as we speak.
it shows about 6 minutes to print a color image (no white) 2 passes, 720HS.

Anyone know how long after upload it show up to view?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

YouTube will allow most of the videos viewable in a matter of minutes. The longest wait I have had was around 5 minutes and I thing it was because the file exceeded the 10 MB rule. Ultimately, it went up and the entire video was there.


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

Second time I uploaded and same problem. it cuts it off at 1:29.
Yet i open the file and its about 7 minutes long??

Its cursed like my DTG venture


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

TSW2005, still have not gotten to try out tests. But have you tried using a 1440x720HS print mode? This should bring down the speeds I would think instead of printing it twice. Have you sent US Screen the file to try and print to get their print times and how they would recommend to print it?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

TSW2005 said:


> Second time I uploaded and same problem. it cuts it off at 1:29.
> Yet i open the file and its about 7 minutes long??
> 
> Its cursed like my DTG venture


YouTube now has a 100MB limit and a 10 Minute video limit. If you use their uploader, you can upload a file as large as 1G as long as it is still under 10 minutes. Here are instructions from their site:

To use the YouTube Uploader, you’ll first need to install it on a Windows computer. To do so, follow the steps below:
Log in and click the “Upload” link in the upper right corner of any YouTube page.
On the right side of the page, click the “Use multi-video uploader” button.
You’ll immediately receive the following message: “YouTube Uploader app not running – you will be redirected to the install page.”
Click “OK.”
Click the “Install Windows Uploader” link.
You’ll be asked if you want to save the “YouTubeUploaderSetup.exe” file. Click the “Save File” button and specify where you’d like the file to be saved.
Open the file once it’s been saved to your computer and it will install the Uploader.
Once you’ve installed the Uploader, you’ll be redirected to the Multi-Video Upload page.

To upload multiple or large videos, follow the steps below:

Click the “Add Videos to Upload” button.
Select the video(s) you’d like to upload.
Once you’ve added all the videos you’d like to upload and confirmed that the total file size is less than 1GB, click the “Upload Videos” button.
Please note that it may take 15-30 minutes for these uploaded videos to appear on the “My Videos” page.


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

About 3 weeks ago, I sent the file i was using to us screen tech support to have them run it and see what they got for times. When I talked with tech support on Sat, they told me that are still working on 'testing the file" and would get back to me as soon as they have the test complete.
So I guess i sit and wait....
thats why im reaching out to people who have a machine that is running successfully.
And i tried 1440 x 720. Not acceptable. And even that, at 1 pass, takes well over three minutes.
Is over three minutes for a 1-color, 1-pass (no white ink) left chest design acceptable to anyone else? 
Or like i mentioned, almost 6 minutes for the 2 pass color only?


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

Sudden Urge,
how has print times been? have any luck? I cant break 5 minutes for a simple 2 pass (no white) yet, no matter what i do.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

TSW have you put the video up on youtube yet?


----------



## BannerBoy (Feb 22, 2008)

TSW2005,

I have a Blazer and am having the same problems as you. I finally got to the point to where we started trying to print on darks. Wow, at the speed the Blazer prints will put me in bankruptcy. I have tried all different setting and profiles and we started out with a full back design (12" x 10") and it took 13 minutes and 21 seconds. We finally got it down to 9 minutes and 25 seconds, which is still unacceptable. This is the biggest waste of $24,000 I have ever spent. I also ordered and paid for a pretreatment machine back in Nov. and still have not got one. I am now demanding our money back. We can pretreat these by hand and dry them while the shirt is taking 9 minutes and 25 seconds to run. Their site still is saying 15 to 20 dark shirts per hour. This is 4 minutes a shirt for 15 shirts an hour or 3 minutes per shirt for 20 per hour. I can't even get that fast out of the light colored or even a left chest design. I hope you find your answer so I can try it. I have been doing nothing but wasting time, money and ink trying to get this thing to run faster. I will keep in touch. Good luck with your machine, but I am getting very close to giving up on mine.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

This is really odd I ran some test prints on a blazer when I was looking at them and it did not take close to that long.... hope you figure it out soon


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

TSW and Bannerboy - Have asked your question on the USSCREEN support forum, or made some other contact with the support staff?

That would be my first choice if our printers didn´t work.

//Peter, uniprint.se


----------



## BannerBoy (Feb 22, 2008)

csquared,
I seen the blazer at the shows and it was running rather fast but they were only running white t-shirts. They had a dark colored shirt printed there as a sample but said it would take them time to change the design over to print on darks so for the show they were only printing whites. In fact they only had the Blazer Express running at the show and I have the Blazer Pro. 

Peta,
I had the business that sold us the machine (they are a dealer for U.S. ScreenPrint) in our shop all day yesterday and they were on the phone with their support staff. They said you are tipically only going to get speeds of 5 to 7 minutes for a dark shirt full back. Well then why do they advertise 3 minutes? And at this point, I would be tickled with 5 minutes. Ours is taking 9 minutes and 25 seconds and and around 13 minutes for a good ink coverage. The 9 minute print is not really acceptable, lets just say, I don't want to put a shirt out there with our name on it looking like that.
Still upset,
BannerBoy


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

So you guy are printing 1 or 3 dark shirts every 9min????


----------



## JustinUSSPI (Feb 22, 2008)

TSW2005 & Bannerboy; My name is Justin with US Screen's tech support department. 

Could you please send me an email to [email protected]? 
Or send me a PM on here so we can get your print times down and up and cranking out T's. Please include your company name as well as the best way to get ahold of you. Thanks! 
-Justin


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

Bannerboy,
I have an express, I think you have a pro. Unfortunately they are different printers as they print in different ways. I hope yours works out.

I am trying to get a video posted. Unfortunately the video I keep taking cuts off in half. Im still working on it. Hopefully will have a video posted by days end.

Justin, 
I have taked to several people about our problem. I've even sent you guys a file about 3 weeks ago to do some testing. Still waiting on some answers?

Bottom line is we can break 5:30 for a simple print with 2 passes. 

Im sure you know of our company,please give us a call when you can. 

Joe


----------

